# Making it quieter



## andreyzw (Apr 26, 2011)

I recently got a 04 GTO with Flowtech catback and (as it turned out) without resonators. And I do not like the sound of exhaust – too much droning sound at freeway speed. So I am thinking how to make my goat sound quitter. Given that it does not have resonators if I put used OEM catback back – will it make situation much better? Will I get better improvement if I put resonators back (so far I could not find them anywhere)? I’ve seen on other forum somebody recommended to weld glasspack muffler in place of stock resonators: 



is it a bad idea?

Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The stock '04 exhaust will greatly reduce the level while keeping a nice sound and eliminate any drone. If you're not going to do a lot of engine modding you'll notice no reduction in power. Many have considered the '04 GTO sound one of the best stock muscle car sounds.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

do like me. get one of those car audio shops to put dynomat under your back seat and and along the trunk just behind the seat. it will make a huge differance and should cost less then buying new exhuast. It cost $300 to do mine.

lol, i couln't hear my radio, it was either make the radio loud or, make the inside of the car quite. Dyno mat was way cheaper, and I can hear my radio even at highway speeds! unless windows are down


----------



## andreyzw (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks, I will look into dynomat thing. But I already ordered stock 04 exhaust - will see next week if car gets quiet with it. On the other hand – after couple weeks of owning that GTO I am starting to digg its rumble


----------



## andreyzw (Apr 26, 2011)

Installed used OEM catback couple days ago - it sounds phenomenal. Noticeable when I need it and whisper quiet when I don’t.

off topic: ooo…, why can’t I post in for sale forum, hate dealing with craigslist


----------

